# Texas Cichlid Association swap meet march 20th



## fishyjoe24 (May 18, 2010)

http://www.texascichlid.org/events/swap-meeting-scheduled-for-sunday-march-20th/

Through the generosity of Texas Aquatics, The Texas Cichlid Association is hosting a swap meet on Sunday, March 20th from 1:00 p.m. to 4:00 p.m. at Texas Aquatics-6908 Baker Boulevard in Richland Hills Texas. The swap meet will take place in the front parking lot.

Those wishing to sell will need to provide their own table. Some have thought about just selling out of the back of their car/SUV/pickup. There is no charge for sellers since you are responsible for your own table.

Feel free to attend and bring snacks, drinks, etc.

Any one going, Think I might go because I have a few things to sell.


----------

